# Versorgung mit 600 VDC statt Dreiphasenwechselstrom



## Benjamin (14 Oktober 2020)

Hallo Zusammen,

mir ist ein Entwurfsschema für eine Energieversorgung einer abgelegenen Station untergekommen.

Konventionell aufgebaut ist das Konzept nach dem Bild unten:

Zuleitung als Drehstrom auf Mittelspannungsebenen
Transformator auf 3~400 VAC
Gleichsspannungsversorgung 24 VDC mit Batterieanlage für Steuerung und entsprechende Verbraucher
Einige Antriebe als Frequenzumrichter, die bei Ausfall der Versorgung direkt mit Batterien im Zwischenkreis gepuffert sind (Die einzelnen Antriebe liegen alle jeweils unter < 11 kW)
Einige Verbraucher bei denen der Ausfall unwichtig ist
Das System ist im Detail dann viel aufwendiger konzipiert, wie in der Skizze dargestellt. Die Zuleitung ist anscheinend auch schon problematisch, da durch die Länge die Leitung schon einen beträchtlichen Anteil an Blindleistung verlangt und in der Station kaum noch Wirkleistung zur Verfügung steht - daher müssen diese und der Leistungsteil davor stark überdimensioniert werden.



Ein alternatives Konzept sieht nun direkt 600 VDC als Versorgung für die Station vor:

Die Zuleitung erzeugt durch die DC Spannung nicht selbst noch Blindleistungsbedarf
Statt 2 Batteriespannungen werden die 600 VDC direkt gepuffert
Alle Antriebe erhalten Wechselrichter oder Frequenzumrichter mit Zwischenkreisversorgung
Hintergrund ist auch, dass der Platzbedarf in der abglegenen Station sehr eingeschränkt ist. Alles was woanders untergebracht werden kann hilft.




Mir stellen sich hier ein paar einfache Fragen 

 Hat jemand Brachen, wo ein solches Konzept üblich ist?
Wieso verwendet man genau 600 VDC?
Hätte es noch verstanden, wenn es die Scheitelspannung von 400 VAC wäre, aber die liegt bei 530 V. Wenn mann im Niederspannungsbereich bleiben will, dann wären auch 1500 VDC noch möglch.
 Gibt es Lieferanten für einen Gleichrichter auf 600 VDC (so 50..100 kW). Versorgung 400 VAC oder gleich Mittelspannung.
 Gibt es fertige Systeme für die Wechselrichter / Frequenzumrichter auf der Basis von 600 VDC? Ein paar finde ich, aber im unteren Leistungsbereich (~ 3 kW) habe ich keine mit 600 VDC Versorgung gefunden.
 Hat jemand schon einaml eine Batterieanlage für 600 VDC mit entsprechenden Lademodulen gesehen?

Oder hat jemand einen anderen konzeptionellen Ansatz für einen solchen - recht exotischen - Anwendungsfall?


----------



## Hesse (14 Oktober 2020)

Interessantes Problem ….
  Was ich daran nicht [FONT=&quot]verstehe[/FONT]:
  Jetzt hast du auf der "Kilometerlangen" Zuleitung 6,3 KV und 
  wenn du da jetzt runter auf   600V (DC egal ) willst
brauchst du doch für die gleiche Leistung einen viel höheren Querschnitt. 
Soll die Leitung getaucht werden?


----------



## zako (14 Oktober 2020)

zu 1.) z.B. Inselnetze,  Schiffe,  "DC-Industrie"

zu 2.) 600VDC: Typisch für geregelte Einspeisungen, wo die Zwischenkreisspannung oberhalb des Netzgleichrichtwerts geregelt werden kann

zu 3.) ja, SIEMENS

zu 4.) SINAMICS ALM beginnt bei 16kW (bis in den MW- Bereich) und bietet u.a. folgende Funktionalitäten 
https://support.industry.siemens.com/cs/ww/de/view/109760371

zu 5.) ja, siehe 
https://support.industry.siemens.com/cs/ww/de/view/109751796
Vorteil gegenüber dem Betrieb direkt im Antriebszwischenkreis ist u.a. , dass die Zwischenkreisspannung unabhängig vom Ladezustand, Temperatur und Belastung gleich bleibt.

Hinweis: Ausgedehnte  lange DC- Verbände sind zwar möglich, aber führt zu weiteren Herausforderungen, siehe aktueller Stand von "DC-Industrie"
https://dc-industrie.zvei.org/filea.../180202_DC-INDUSTRIE_DC_grid_concept_A04w.pdf

Weiterer Hinweis: Gerne werden bei solchen Anwendungen PV- Anlagen mit eingebunden. Hier bietet sich der SINAMICS DCP an (incl. "Fangen" von PV- Feldern, MPT etc., ...)

Übrigens, eine ALM kann auch zur Blindleistungskompensation verwendet werden. 
https://support.industry.siemens.com/cs/ww/en/view/57886317

Auch gibt es da entsprechende Zertifikate, insbesondere wenn Du ans öffentliche Netz willst (ich weiß ja jetzt nicht was Du da noch so vor hast).


----------



## Benjamin (15 Oktober 2020)

Hesse schrieb:


> Interessantes Problem ….
> Was ich daran nicht [FONT="]verstehe[/FONT]:
> Jetzt hast du auf der "Kilometerlangen" Zuleitung 6,3 KV und
> wenn du da jetzt runter auf   600V (DC egal ) willst
> ...



Ab einer gewissen Spannung und gewissen Kabellänge wird der Blindleistungsbedarf nur für die Leitung schon so groß, dass keine Wirkleistung mehr übertragen wird. Man muss also nicht nur die Querschnitte stark vergrößern, sonder auch noch die Blindleistung zur Verfügung stellen.


----------



## Benjamin (15 Oktober 2020)

@Zacko:

Vielen Dank! Daher weht der Wind also 
Das schaue ich mir mal genauer an. Ist dann noch die Frage, ob die Überlegungen aus einem Forschungsprojekt schon reif genug für einen industriellen Einsatz sind. Zumindest Teilaspeket scheint es aber schon zu geben.


----------

